# Florida Non-Resident CCW



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am in the process of completing an application for a Florida Non-Resident CCW permit. It is my understanding that I should have it in about 90 days, but I have read on other forums that there has been an overwhelming number of requests and the process is taking upwards of 6 months. Has anyone applied recently and how long did it take to get the permit? I usually spent the month of March vacationing there and hope to have it by then.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Last I heard they were taking around 100 days if there's no problem with your application. BTW there is no difference between the permits issued to people from FL and those from somewhere else. It will have your home address on it that shows you're a resident of another state, but it will look no different.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SMann said:


> BTW there is no difference between the permits issued to people from FL and those from somewhere else. It will have your home address on it that shows you're a resident of another state, but it will look no different.


Yup. Other than listing a NC address vs. a FL address, my "non-resident" permit looks the same as my mothers husband's "resident" permit.


----------

